# What's Your Red???



## glammy girl (Nov 12, 2012)

So I just discovered that Mac Chili is my HG red lipstick :eyelove: It couldn't suit my skintone better and I'm obsessed... Just curious what's your favorite red lippie of all time that you can't live without?


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 12, 2012)

I have 2: Italian Monica by Dolce and Gabbana and Moulin Rouge by Make Up For Ever


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 12, 2012)

My Reds : M.A.C Runaway Red, Estee Lauder Forbidden Apple, M.A.C What Joy, Nars Fire Down Below, YSL Rouge Pur Couture Mat 204, Burberry Military Red, Guerlain Vega or l'Heure Bleue, Dior Diva or Diorling and so many red lipsticks !
  	Along with rose and plum, it's MY colour ! I wish I could buy the new 4 Tom Ford ones, red is so flattering and I love all reds from amber to deep blue.


----------



## glammy girl (Nov 12, 2012)

Dominique33 said:


> My Reds : M.A.C Runaway Red, Estee Lauder Forbidden Apple, M.A.C What Joy, Nars Fire Down Below, YSL Rouge Pur Couture Mat 204, Burberry Military Red, Guerlain Vega or l'Heure Bleue, Dior Diva or Diorling and so many red lipsticks ! Along with rose and plum, it's MY colour ! I wish I could buy the new 4 Tom Ford ones, red is so flattering and I love all reds from amber to deep blue.


 I wish I had that many reds right now  Got a huge wish list that needs to be fulfilled lol...


----------



## Kisha (Nov 12, 2012)

Nars Fire Down Below is my favorite red!


----------



## lenchen (Nov 13, 2012)

Chanel Lip Laquer #75 dragon
  	Guerlain #48
  	Make up Forever #46
  	NYX- Snow White
  	NYX- Chaos
  	NYX- Hero


----------



## dundada (Nov 15, 2012)

I love so many at the moment but I've always loved red lipstick always, always. I love MAC Chili, MAC Charred Red, Illamasqua Sangers, YSL Rouge Pur Couture The Mats in Mat. No. 204 Rouge Scandal and my newest and greatly long-wearing purchase Fashion Fair Intrigue. I always wear red lipstick with MAC Mahogany lip pencil or a MAC Auburn lip pencil.

  	I'm a true MAC NC45, Warm Almond in Bobbi Brown, and Butterscotch in Fashion Fair.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Nov 15, 2012)

Stila Fiery and Beso are gorgeous.


----------



## nunu (Nov 16, 2012)

My all time favourite red is MAC Russian Red. Nars stick in Cruella is a close second!


----------



## eurocentrix (Nov 16, 2012)

MAC Lady Danger, perfect for NC25s


----------



## glammy girl (Nov 16, 2012)

nunu said:


> My all time favourite red is MAC Russian Red. Nars stick in Cruella is a close second!


 Russian Red is next on my list, gonna pick it up this weekend


----------



## Fiberluver (Nov 16, 2012)

MAC:

  	Ruby Woo
  	Diva
  	Deeply Adored
  	Charmed I'm Sure
  	Love Goddess
  	Viva Glam I
  	Russian Red
  	Cherry Lip Pencil (perfect on its own over lip balm for gorgeous red lip!)

  	HourGlass Liquid Lipstick:

  	Icon


----------



## MAChostage (Nov 16, 2012)

The red I wear depends on the look I'm trying to achieve at that time.  But there are 4 reds that I rely on, all by MAC:  Miss Dish (d/c, of course), MAC Red, So Scarlet and Ladybug.  I also love Queen's Sin, but it is so drying.


----------



## MadTheologian (Nov 16, 2012)

I tried other reds but I usually reach for Cle de Peau R1. Nothing comes close to the formula.  The color suits me very well.


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 16, 2012)

glammy girl said:


> I wish I had that many reds right now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Step by step you'll have many red lipsticks too ! Or you'll find THE perfect red for you.


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 17, 2012)

I don't wear red that often but when I do its one of these:

  	Chanel Rouge Allure Lacque "Dragon"
  	Mac "Heartless" from Venemous Villains
  	Mac "Port Red" from Naughty Nauticals


----------



## califabulous (Nov 17, 2012)

Not so much of a red girl but i know i need my perfect shade   I only own one red and that's MAC russian red. And I chose that color carefully.  Very pretty. i usually to wear it with beet, nyx hot red or a deep burgandy lip pencil and it looks gorgeous for a different effect. I am pretty sure I will get burberry military red from their velvet line...reminds me of ruby woo...Also, i think chanel dragon would have been perfect if it wasn't dc'd.


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 17, 2012)

I've been reaching for MAC Red alot lately


----------



## Kaidan (Nov 17, 2012)

MAC Russian Red is the perfect red for me.  MAC Heartless is a close second., but I reach out for Russian Red more.


----------



## MACerette (Nov 18, 2012)

I have many reds but the reds I reach for the most are:

  	- Russian Red (Although I prefer Ruby Woo. I just rarely reach for RW because it is so drying, but when I do, ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
  	- Deeply Adored 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	- Charmed I'm Sure (colourwise comparable to MAC Red, but I prefer the texture of CIS)
  	- Runaway Red
  	- Scarlet Ibis. I reach for Scarlet Ibis more than I reach for Lady Danger. LD is just a bit brighter, a tad more orange.

  	I also think colours like Viva Glam I are very flattering. It is more flattering on me than Chili. It all depends on my mood and the weather I guess...


----------



## sss215 (Nov 18, 2012)

I have been Loving  NARS Dragon Girl; and of course OCC Lip Tar in Stalker


----------



## glammy girl (Nov 18, 2012)

I just wish some of the Mac mattes weren't so drying  I've got Chili on today and it's taking a little toll on my lips but it looks so good so hey I'm not complaining lol


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Nov 18, 2012)

Runaway Red (from MAC Me Over), Prince Noir ( a vampier red/purple)


----------



## DeadMonique (Nov 18, 2012)

I love love love Russian Red LS with Too Faced Perfect Red lipliner. The best!


----------



## NeonVelvet (Nov 19, 2012)

MAC ruby Woo is my favourite red.


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Nov 19, 2012)

Red She Said for pink reds  Port Red for blue based reds with a metallic sheen Scarlet Ibis for orange based reds  And... I can never get enough of Lady Danger.  It's one of my favorite l/s to turn red.   R.I.P. Queen's Sin was one of MAC's best reds.


----------



## MACerette (Nov 19, 2012)

LV2EVOLVE said:


> MAC's best reds.


  	Then they need to bring that one back YESTERDAY!!!


----------



## Slimmycakes (Nov 20, 2012)

I wouldn't say it's my _everything_ red but if I'm in a mood to do a bright red lip, MAC Red is it. Love it enough to have a backup. Although I think Charmed I'm Sure will soon take it's place. When going for a darker red, Diva is it for me. Always complimented on it. I was wearing a dark red that wasn't Diva and someone randomly told me I would look good in Diva. It's just that good.


----------



## TheLadyDanger (Nov 20, 2012)

Orange based reds:
	- MAC Lady Danger

  	Blue based reds:
	- MAC Ruby Woo
  	- Chanel #75 Dragon
  	- Stila Beso Liquid Lipstick (it's become a new favorite -- the color is matte and retro pin-up red like Ruby Woo, just slightly brighter!)

  	Lip liners:
  	- Make Up For Ever 8C
  	- MAC Basic Red Chromagraphic Pencil
  	- MAC Brick


----------



## geeko (Nov 20, 2012)

Mac scarlet ibis. Rest of reds make mi look more mature den my.age


----------



## turtledove (Nov 21, 2012)

I love MAC Cockney, it is beautiful with tiny gold flecks, I also like Runaway Red and Such Flare which are also MAC. I haven't found my HG yet, I never wore red until a year ago when I started getting into bright lipstick rather than nudes nudes nudes lol!


----------



## AishaArora (Nov 22, 2012)

I like Elizabeth Arden red color lipstick


----------



## cremecup (Nov 22, 2012)

i love mac eager mostly but seeing as thats discontinued (always happens to my faves!)

  	i'd go for lady danger.


----------



## Dee-Vette (Nov 23, 2012)

I love a beautiful red lip! Benefit Full Finish Lipstick in Espionage is a beautiful, deep burgundy red. Revlon Colorburst Lipgloss in Fire is a pretty candy apple red with a highly pigmented, yet glossy finish. OCC Lip Tar in NSFW is a lovely true red. Years ago, I used to wear a color by Avon called Cherry Jubilee. I don't know if they still make it but it was a nice deep cherry red.


----------



## MAChostage (Nov 23, 2012)

^^ Yep Dee-Vette, Avon still makes Cherry Jubilee.  I bought a tube of it back in the summer.


----------



## Dee-Vette (Nov 24, 2012)

MAChostage said:


> ^^ Yep Dee-Vette, Avon still makes Cherry Jubilee.  I bought a tube of it back in the summer.









 Yay! I really used to love that color. Now I need to find an Avon lady.


----------



## macgrrl27 (Nov 26, 2012)

Viva Glam and Nars Fire down Below...With Mahogany lip pencil.
  	They are pretty much the only products I use up completely.


----------



## CharlieKelly (Nov 30, 2012)

*I currently own:*
  	MAC Red Racer
  	MAC Russian REd
  	MAC Deeply Adored
  	Sephora Passion Red 03
MAC Charmed I am sure (which is my absolutely favorite)


*[FONT=helvetica neue, arial, sans-serif]My wishlist:[/FONT]*
Guerlain Garconne Rouge G 
Dior Diorling Diorific
NARS Dragon Girl 
NARS Mascate


----------



## blogbeautyinc (Nov 30, 2012)

I LOVE Red MAC!!! Amazing Colour


----------



## kismet44 (Dec 3, 2012)

My favorite red lipstick was discontinued years ago, but it is a beautiful red lip that does not turn orange or make me look like I am nuclear charged. I am a pale face with brown eyes and black hair.  Bare Escentuals in "Merlot" was my HG red/wine/berry and I have not found a dupe.


----------



## VampyCouture (Dec 3, 2012)

NC50 for reference, here are my go-to's:

  	Nars Red Lizard
  	Nars Mascate
  	Nars Cruella
  	Mac Ruby Woo
  	Mac Diva
  	Mac Deeply Adored
  	Mac Russian Red
  	Nyx Chaos
  	Nyx Alabama
  	Revlon Really Red
  	Revlon Blackberry

  	That's a lot, but they are seriously my loves!


----------



## Dominique33 (Dec 3, 2012)

CharlieKelly said:


> *I currently own:*
> MAC Red Racer
> MAC Russian REd
> MAC Deeply Adored
> ...


  	Yes *Dior Diorling *is a must-have, very classy and long wearing too, good texture and pretty lipstick. *Dior Diva* is beautiful too but you already have Red Racer + Charmed I am sure so it's better to get Diorling I think.


----------



## glammy girl (Dec 4, 2012)

VampyCouture said:


> NC50 for reference, here are my go-to's:  Nars Red Lizard Nars Mascate Nars Cruella Mac Ruby Woo Mac Diva Mac Deeply Adored Mac Russian Red Nyx Chaos Nyx Alabama Revlon Really Red Revlon Blackberry  That's a lot, but they are seriously my loves!


  I need to try Nyx red lipsticks, I'll pick up your recommendations


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 9, 2012)

My favorite red is Bite Beauty Pomegranate! Such a rich, creamy, highly pigmented red.

  	EDIT : Oops I just noticed that this post is in 'Beauty of color'! lol


----------



## MACGirl13 (Dec 9, 2012)

I have so many of the MAC reds that reach for depending on my mood..listed below in no particular order  Deeply Adored cockney Partyline Dubonnet O Viva Glam I Craving What Joy captive with half red liner - I am NC/NW20 Red Dwarf Craving w/ half Red liner


----------



## beautiijunkii (Dec 9, 2012)

I have several: MAC Russian Red and Ruby Woo, Revlon Certainly Red, and Wet N Wild 911D Stoplight Red. Don't sleep on the Wet N Wild 911D Stoplight Red, ladies! Their Megalast lipsticks are AMAZING!!! Highly pigmented, smooth and long lasting and they're only $1.99!!!!!


----------



## cutemiauw (Dec 10, 2012)

Currently in the period of loving red lipsticks, so here are my fave:
  	- True red: Ellis Faas Milky Lips Red (201). It's the first red lipstick I fell in love with. It's kind of bloody red shade. 
  	- Purplish red: Lush Liquid Lipstick in Decisive. The description said "vintage cherry red". It's very dramatic yet very beautiful. Some said it feathers and flaky... But I found the best way to use this lipstick is just to put a very small amount. It's very pigmented and long lasting so small amount is enough. It's the cheapest of all my red lipstick bunch yet it's one I had most compliment on.
  	- Orangey-red: Giorgio Armani Rouge D'Armani #401. Best lipstick ever. It doesn't feather, last for more than 5 hours. Fades beautifully, glades beautifully, doesn't transfer easily once it's set. That's the one I'm wearing on my current avatar


----------



## Anneri (Dec 10, 2012)

You look beyond cute in your Avatar, cutie! Hope all is well with you?


----------



## cutemiauw (Dec 11, 2012)

Hey, Anneri!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	How are you? I'm doing good! Hope all is well with you too? I've been kind of losing interest in MU for a while, and I just didn't have anything to say in the forum anymore. Yeah, I know, excuses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I miss you all though, so I'm trying to weasel back into the forums  .


----------



## Ingenue (Dec 11, 2012)

Chanel Rouge Allure Laque in #75 (Dragon)
  	Armani Rouge d' Armani 400
  	Tom Ford Diabolique
  	Tom Ford Narcotic Rouge
  	NARS 413 Bleecker (gloss)
  	NARS Scarlett Empress
  	Hourglass ICON Opaque Rouge
  	Hourglass ICON Lipstick


----------



## ChinkyCatEyes (Dec 12, 2012)

*My fave reds are: *

*MAC Ruby Woo is my go to for a classic red*
*MAC Lady Danger is so hot because it has a hint of orange! Love it!!!*


----------



## TwistedFaith (Dec 13, 2012)

MAC Deeply Adored MAC Rapturous NYX Tribute To Marilyn Bourjois Rouge Best


----------



## meganbutnotfox (Dec 13, 2012)

revlon true red


----------



## ladyd12 (Dec 13, 2012)

My HG red lipstick is MAC Retro Matte Lipstick in Ruby Woo.


----------



## ladyd12 (Dec 13, 2012)

My HG red lipstick is MAC Retro Matte Lipstick in Ruby Woo.


----------



## ladyd12 (Dec 13, 2012)

I love MAC Retro Matte Lipstick in Ruby Woo. Hands down!!!!!


----------



## ladyd12 (Dec 13, 2012)

I love MAC Retro Matte Lipstick in Ruby Woo. Hands down!!!!!


----------



## ladyd12 (Dec 13, 2012)

I love MAC Retro Matte Lipstick in Ruby Woo. Hands down!!!!!


----------



## nudibelle (Dec 13, 2012)

glammy girl said:


> So I just discovered that Mac Chili is my HG red lipstick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	MINE TOO
  	i just discovered chili last week
  	where has it been all my life
  	ive worn it everyday since


----------



## ForeverJenn (Dec 13, 2012)

Mac red racer is absolutely perfect!


----------



## precious2him (Dec 14, 2012)

Loooooooooove MAC Ruby Woo. Thinking about trying Stila Besos next.


----------



## sadiebaby781 (Dec 17, 2012)

Just got Love Goddess from the Marilyn Monroe collection...perfect mix of red and pink. I'm in love


----------



## sss215 (Dec 19, 2012)

sadiebaby781 said:


> Just got Love Goddess from the Marilyn Monroe collection...perfect mix of red and pink. I'm in love


  I love Love Goddess!


----------



## martiangurll (Dec 19, 2012)

*MAC*

  	MAC Red (warm red)
  	Runaway Red (cool red)
  	Ruffian Red (balanced red)
  	Eden Rouge (perfect finish and long lasting red)

  	Port Red (frosty red)

  	Camden Chic (more brick red)
  	Media (blackened red)

  	Fire Sign (sheer red)

*Non MAC*

  	NYX Eros


----------



## ainelson86 (Dec 19, 2012)

Ruby Wooooooo


----------



## JulieU (Dec 20, 2012)

Another Ruby Woo fan here. I'm still on the hunt for the right dark, blood red kind of lipstick.


----------



## Valerie18 (Dec 20, 2012)

I have fallen in love with Tom Ford's Narcotic Rouge!  I have a ridiculous amount of red's, it's my favorite lip color.


----------



## OhNoNicola (Dec 21, 2012)

Oh gosh, so hard to choose!

  	My current favourite: Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet in Pirate
  	The old favourite/reliable: Chanel Rouge Coco in Gabrielle
  	Bright and glossy slightly blue based: Guerlain Garconne
  	Slightly darker, beautiful for night time: Chanel Rouge Allure Lacque in Dragon (d/c)
  	For retro inspired looks: MAC Russian Red

  	I typically favour neutral-warm reds but I love blue based reds as well, so long as they don't lean too pink.


----------



## YUMYUMYMUA (Dec 21, 2012)

I LOVE MAC Driven By Love prolong lip gloss! Its very long lasting and its lipstick and gloss in one! Also love lady danger <3.


----------



## admmgz (Dec 23, 2012)

Right off the top of my head, I currently own:  MAC Russian Red MAC Ruffian Red MAC Rocker MAC Ladybug MAC Charmed I'm Sure MAC Deeply Adored MAC Love Goddess Giorgio Armani Lip Maestro #400 (this is my latest buy & I absolutely love it! The texture, wear time & color are amazing- it might just be my HG red)  I have a ton more but I can't think of them at the moment (Smashbox, Lorac, Wet & Wild, Maybelline, Rimmel, Revlon, Cover Girl, etc.) & I didn't even list my red lipglosses/lipglasses I can't wait to see Absolute Power- I don't think I need anymore reds but it may come home with me lol I wish that I'd been able to get my hands on Chanel Dragon before it was discontinued


----------



## msjaim (Dec 23, 2012)

illamasqua box and sephora cream lip stain in 01 has stopped folks in their tracks.. I also love smash box be legendary lippy in mandarin


----------



## Bronzcoco (Dec 25, 2012)

I don't have a particular go-to red because I enjoy all of my reds from bright orange-red to deep purple-red:

MAC
  	Dubonnet
  	Brave Red
  	Fresh Moroccan
  	Cockney
  	Lady Bug
  	VG1
  	Red Pepper
  	Charmed I'm Sure
  	Deepy Adored
  	Lady Danger
  	Charred Red
  	Tribalist
  	Deepest Wish
  	Desire
  	Sin
  	Dare You


----------



## HauteCouture09 (Dec 25, 2012)

I love MAC Ruby Woo and Russian Red. I would really love to try some more reds though!


----------



## Shantastic (Dec 25, 2012)

My latest favorite red has been NYX Monte Carlo Soft Matte Lip Cream. I usually line it with MAC Currant and hunnnnnty! Talk about a sexy red lip! I love it.


----------



## Teyz2 (Dec 26, 2012)

Ruby woo!


----------



## allThingsGirl (Dec 26, 2012)

Ruby Woo, Lady Danger


----------



## JaeisFancy (Dec 28, 2012)

Eden Rouge Mattene lipstick is my favorite, unfortunately it's limited edition 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
  	My other favorite is Russian Red lipglass.
  	 I own Ruby Woo and Russian Red lipstick as well as some other reds but they don't work as well as those two do on my skintone (NC42).


----------



## actnsing (Dec 28, 2012)

*Favorite Reds: *
  	MAC Red Racer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Favorite Blue red!
  	MAC Russian Red
  	MAC Deeply Adored
  	MAC Love Goddess (pinky/red)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Favorite Pink red!
MAC Charmed I Am Sure 
  	MAC Lady Danger (Orange/Red) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Favorite Orange red!
  	MAC Scarlet Ibis (Orange/Red)

*Other Reds I Own and Love:*
  	MAC So Chaud (Dark Orange/Red)
  	MAC Heartless
  	MAC Ruby Woo
  	Lime Crime Retrofuturist
  	Lime Crime Glamour 101

  	One of my FAVORITE Combos to get a coral/red tone is  MAC Toxic Tale with Cherry lipliner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I LOVE the color of MAC Ruby Woo, but I agree with some people that it is SO drying! You have to make sure you have really exfoliated and that your lips are well moisturized!
  	I really don't need so many reds, but I am a total lippie addict and I change them to suit my mood, lol!  I wish I had Queen's Sin!


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Dec 28, 2012)

I line with Cherry lipliner then fill in with it. It's so perfect, and only one product


----------



## CharlieKelly (Dec 28, 2012)

CharlieKelly said:


> *I currently own:*
> MAC Red Racer
> MAC Russian REd
> MAC Deeply Adored
> ...


  	I added MAC Absolute Power to my stash, my god it is amazing!!
  	I also added Ulta Red Carpet Red (200), it is nice too. 

  	PS. I also have Love Goddess but I always thought it was more pink than red.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 28, 2012)

MAC Kanga Rouge
  	MUFE Moulin Rouge
  	NYX Plush Red

  	God help me on the day that Kanga Rouge finishes. As it is I'm already hoarding what I have.


----------



## MACerette (Dec 29, 2012)

Aren't there companies that can recreate make up products that have been discontinued? Then you send in a small sample and they make it for you? I believe they exist. I just don't know if they would get the formula 100% right...?


----------



## BlaqVixenBeauty (Dec 30, 2012)

MACerette said:


> Aren't there companies that can recreate make up products that have been discontinued? Then you send in a small sample and they make it for you? I believe they exist. I just don't know if they would get the formula 100% right...?


  	I know Three Custom Color does custom blending: http://www.threecustom.com/home.php?cat=253. 

  	My favorite reds are as follows:

  	Hourglass Opaque Rouge Liquid Lipstick in Icon
  	Stila Stay All Day Liquid Lipstick in Fiery


  	Eh, I know I have more than these two but I can't remember them. I've been alternating between Icon and Fiery lately so that's probably why!


----------



## Void (Jan 1, 2013)

The only reds I have are Diva, Ruby Woo, and Chili...so it would be those






Diva is the dark red
Ruby Woo is the true red
Chili is the cross between red and orange

All these colors look great on me, but RW is just wonderful.


----------



## MACerette (Jan 1, 2013)

RW is the shizzle


----------



## TamaraYoung (Jan 2, 2013)

MAC Ruby Woo. It's the only red I wear and only took me 6 years to figure it out.  Those blue undertones are just perfect!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jan 2, 2013)

the NEXT red lipstick : Absolute Power ( Strength will be launched in february here ), 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it looks gorgeous !


----------



## LifeInsatiable (Jan 3, 2013)

Lady Danger, Ruby Woo and OCC Harlot


----------



## admmgz (Jan 3, 2013)

To all the lovely ladies & gents that own Ruby Woo, do you find that P + P lip helps with the dryness?


----------



## JaeisFancy (Jan 4, 2013)

Prep and Prime definitely helps with the dryness of Ruby Woo, it just glides on and looks and feels so smooth. I have tried to avoid purchasing p&p but I haven't gotten the same results with any balms and I moisturize my lips as part of my morning and night routine.


----------



## GlitteryPanda (Jan 4, 2013)

Mac Dark Deed, its just deep enough for me and doesn't feel LOUD.


----------



## BluEyeDoc (Jan 4, 2013)

I like Dubonett - looks a little less orange on me than every the blue based brighter reds.


----------



## strawberry1 (Jan 5, 2013)

Deeply Adored from the Marilyn Collection. Luckily I have 3. I don't know what I will do when I run out lol.


----------



## VAL4M (Jan 6, 2013)

I have several depending on occasions (NC25-30)


 		Guerlain Garconne (true red with a lot of drama usually wear it on special night out) 	
 		Dior Rouge action (discontinued, red,orange a day to day kind of red) 	
 		MAC Scarlet Ibis (do I need to say more!)


----------



## Tonee (Jan 8, 2013)

Favourite shades from:

*MAC*
  	Rocker
  	Dubonnet
  	Brave Red
  	Viva Glam I

*NARS*
  	Fire Down Below
  	Afghan Red
  	Mascate

*Chanel *(both disc. unfortunately)
  	Dragon
  	Coromandel

*Guerlain*
  	Gigolo
  	Gwen

  	Edited to add: I'm NC35.


----------



## MACerette (Jan 9, 2013)

Love this thread


----------



## deanfour (Jan 9, 2013)

I wear MUFE #173 and these are my favorite reds:

  	MAC: Absolute Power (Pinkish Red), Ruby Woo
  	MUFE: Moulin Rouge, Intense #46
  	NARS: Red Lizard


----------



## deanfour (Jan 9, 2013)

Also, MAC Diva!


----------



## wearecloudy (Jan 9, 2013)

I have fallen in love with

  	Revlon's Wine Not (Matte)

  	and

  	MAC's "Del Rio" which is a brownish red.


----------



## martiangurll (Jan 10, 2013)

wearecloudy said:


> I have fallen in love with
> 
> Revlon's Wine Not (Matte)
> 
> ...


  	Ooh, I forgot about Del Rio.  I love this thread, its breeding sooooo many lemmings.  (Kanga Rouge, Charred Red, Sin, Dark Deed, and the ever sought after Queen's Sin)

  	I am waiting for the mattene finish (or new and improved matte) with a slightly warm not orange red that is about as bright as MAC Red or Eden Rouge.

  	Oh, and adding these 2 to my original fave reds list as I have acquired and tried them:

  	Rocker (darkened red with subtle glitter)
  	Deeply Adored (matte crimson)


----------



## TwistedFaith (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi, just wanted add another I forgot in my original post and I can't believe it; YSL Rouge Volupte #18 in Red Taboo. I forgot about this one, and it is gorg! I would like to include MAC Wild Bout You but that has some strong fuschia/berry leanings, at least on me.


----------



## qipao (Jan 11, 2013)

Big red is sexy!  So many women fall in love with the color. But not all the women who love it can use red. It depends.


----------



## Foxxydiva (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm willing to try others but so far these are my favs:

  	Ruby Woo
  	MAC Red
  	Heartless


----------



## deanfour (Jan 13, 2013)

Also MUFE #46!


----------



## B7uemo0n (Jan 15, 2013)

Everyone should try viva glam I. I wear it with NYX lip liner in burgundy and it is so pretty. It's the perfect red on me!!   I bought all the MM lippies and none of them compare to this color!


----------



## 13maggieann (Jan 21, 2013)

I have viva glam and I feel just like I look terrible! Im fair skinned but want that deep matte vintage red look.


----------



## RaymondKurzweil (Jan 21, 2013)

If your lips are highly pigmented (a SA gave me Midimauve to try and we both agreed it is my natural lip color in a tube), you're around a NC40, and you're looking for that ultimate, true red that doesn't turn fuchsia or pull orange and isn't dark, try NARS Jungle Red. I've always wanted a red lipstick that would be the equivalent of a Russian Red or Ruby Woo but for my WOC skin and lip tone, and this is it. It's a perfect true red. I'm lucky that it is permanent, too.


----------



## MACerette (Jan 21, 2013)

13maggieann said:


> I have viva glam and I feel just like I look terrible! Im fair skinned but want that deep matte vintage red look.


  You didn't get Deeply Adored from MM? That's the shade that comes to my mind when I see deep matte vintage red for fair skin. You can make it darker by using darker lip pencils if it isn't dark enough. Oh I love that shade....


----------



## 13maggieann (Jan 22, 2013)

No! I get so nervous to try products living in South Dakota, without trying them first. We don't have a MAC counter or store so it sucks because I want so much but if I get it I end up being disappointed.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jan 22, 2013)

Sorry, I did not see it was in the underforum for WOC.


----------



## BlissfullyYours (Jan 22, 2013)

How about Apres Chic or Absolute Power?? I loved Dubonet (my &$#@! Roomie stole it). And Smashbox Legendary. Its such a bright vibrant red, but totalky wearble.


----------



## CdotP (Jan 23, 2013)

NARS- Velvet Matte lip Pencil Dragon Girl 
  	MAC- Ruby Woo & Lady Danger 
  	Stila Fiery
  	.......and I am currently on the hunt for more.


----------



## CdotP (Jan 23, 2013)

I hope Chanel brings Dragon back. I have seen pictures and it is gorgeous!


----------



## Ana A (Jan 25, 2013)

Im on the olive darker side and I always struggle when it comes to red lipsticks, Ive tried tons and they are all either too dark, too orange, too creamy etc. etc......Anyway I dont have a fav single lipstick but I do have a favorite combo, I usually combine Mac Ruby woo and Mac lady danger...I like that it makes ruby woo pop even more without being drying (I hate ruby woo's texture by itself)


----------



## Ivonne383 (Jan 26, 2013)

I have yet to find my red...


----------



## melissa20 (Jan 26, 2013)

MAC Ruby Woo!!!! absolute favorite of all time. looks gorgeous on any skin color,  highly recommend this color.


----------



## B7uemo0n (Jan 26, 2013)

melissa20 said:


> MAC Ruby Woo!!!! absolute favorite of all time. looks gorgeous on any skin color,  highly recommend this color.


  I love Viva Glam 1 but the wine color that it is makes my teeth look more yellow than they are. I do drink more coffee which I heard stains the teeth which sucks...


----------



## VioletPearl (Jan 28, 2013)

I didn't really liked reds but this fall-winter I back to Mac-ed Ruby Woo, and I really like it, perfect for my really pale skin, and I really like that it is bright but not as blue as Russian Red for example.
  	When Aprés Chic came out, AC instantly became my favourite red though, it is a perfect toned down, bricky-brownish red on me, 
  	it is perfection!


----------



## Perfectlypurple (Jan 29, 2013)

My skin tone: MAC PLW fndn in NC 40, Studio Sculpt NC 40, Matchmaster 5.0, F&B C4, Revlon Colour stay in Natural Tan (Combination/Oily Skin)  Fave Reds: MAC Ruby Woo, Deeply Adored, Heartless NARS: Cruella Velvet Matte lip pencil.


----------



## Perfectlypurple (Jan 29, 2013)

Also Endless Drama plw lipstick from MAC and Prince Noir too omg soooo pretty! I love deep reds. Also Fiery/Beso liquid lipsticks from Stila and Dior Addict gloss in 856... I think that's it for now  REDS


----------



## Perfectlypurple (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh wait MUFE Rouge intense lippies in 21 & Million Rouge and Tarte glamazin in Fierce. Now I'm done, I swear!


----------



## B7uemo0n (Jan 30, 2013)

What blush color do you guys usually wear with red lipstick?


----------



## RaymondKurzweil (Jan 30, 2013)

Depends on the red (like, does it lean blue or is it orange-based? and is it matte? or is it especially dark?, etc.) but usually something like NARS Lovejoy.


----------



## B7uemo0n (Jan 30, 2013)

RaymondKurzweil said:


> Depends on the red (like, does it lean blue or is it orange-based? and is it matte? or is it especially dark?, etc.) but usually something like NARS Lovejoy.


  I have MAC Viva glam 1 which is a matte deep wine looking red. I also have apres chic lipstick that just came out.


----------



## VioletPearl (Jan 30, 2013)

B7uemo0n said:


> What blush color do you guys usually wear with red lipstick?


	MAC's Buff, maybe mixed a tiny bit with Tenderling.
  	Or Sleek's Suede (really similar to Buff).
  	(Contoured with NYX's Taupe)
  	I like to wear neutral colors on my cheek if I am wearing red lipstick.  Not rosy nor peachy.


----------



## xlucyx (Jan 31, 2013)

*Mac ruby woo is my favorite red. . Its ridiculously red and matte *


----------



## xlucyx (Jan 31, 2013)

B7uemo0n said:


> What blush color do you guys usually wear with red lipstick?


 I just leave my face contured or I use tarte exposed.. use a blush thats brownish pink.


----------



## VampyCouture (Jan 31, 2013)

B7uemo0n said:


> What blush color do you guys usually wear with red lipstick?


  	I know you said you had VG1, which is one of my favorite reds as well! I always forget about it, because it's not in the actual Mac lipstick lineup so it doesn't get as much love as it should.

  	I would honestly go with a neutral blush or a pinkish nude blush. Sometimes, just a great highlighter and contour is all you need. I have some deep blushes (ex: Nars Exhibit A) that look good too, but you definitely need a light hand!


----------



## B7uemo0n (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank you for all the replies! Just wanted to make sure I was wearing it right. Lol


----------



## VioletPearl (Feb 1, 2013)

xlucyx said:


> *Mac ruby woo is my favorite red. . Its ridiculously red and matte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Yes, I love that it is soo crazy MATTE!
  	And it makes it comfortable to wear, I'm not afraid of smearing at all.


----------



## MacNcheese (Feb 2, 2013)

B7uemo0n said:


> What blush color do you guys usually wear with red lipstick?


  	Mac Pinch Me.


----------



## LAKESHA1908 (Feb 6, 2013)

My HG Red Lipstick is MAC Russian Red it is the only Red I wear!!! I am MAC NC44 for reference.

  	I do LOVE Lady Danger too...


----------



## LauraLoumua (Feb 7, 2013)

Mine is definitely "Deeply Adored" from the Marilyn Monroe collection from Mac. love it loads, gorgeous dark red that doesnt lean berry.

  	Love Crimson lip mix from mac too!


----------



## 13maggieann (Feb 7, 2013)

I have MAC viva glam I, but I want something a little more vintage. I'm super pale and have dark brown hair. Suggestions?


----------



## CrissyF (Feb 8, 2013)

My favorite red combo on me is Mac Dubonnet with Ruffian Red on top to brighten the color just enough  (I'm NC30 for reference)


----------



## cherrybomb138 (Feb 9, 2013)

Lime Crime's Glamour 101(great blue under toned red)and Retrofuturist(more of an orange-red) are both my go to reds  I am also loving Julie Hewitt's reds from her Noir collection


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 9, 2013)

runaway red baby...  nothing like it...


----------



## anne082 (Feb 10, 2013)

My favorite red right now are Chanel audace, MAC runaway red and dazzleglass totally fab


----------



## bluelitzer (Feb 10, 2013)

I never wore red. I try them out at counters but nothing really made me want to buy them. My first high end red is Charmed I'm Sure and it's because I wanted a MM collection lipstick and I only wore it with a Halloween costume (Snow White) once. But then I got MAC Ronnie Red from the AG collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I freakin fell in love with reds. RR is my HG lipstick. It's not like the usual blue based red. It's pinky-red but still blue based AND it's a gorgeous comfortable modern matte. I made sure I got backups to last until they hopefully repromote it.


----------



## CrissyF (Feb 10, 2013)

bluelitzer said:


> I never wore red. I try them out at counters but nothing really made me want to buy them. My first high end red is Charmed I'm Sure and it's because I wanted a MM collection lipstick and I only wore it with a Halloween costume (Snow White) once. But then I got MAC Ronnie Red from the AG collection.   I freakin fell in love with reds. RR is my HG lipstick. It's not like the usual red based blue. It's pinky-red but still blue based AND it's a gorgeous comfortable modern matte. I made sure I got backups to last until they hopefully repromote it.


 Glad you finally found your HG red! Just a bummer that it's a LE shade.


----------



## Nikki Taylor (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm loving absolute power right now!


----------



## VampyCouture (Feb 11, 2013)

bluelitzer said:


> I never wore red. I try them out at counters but nothing really made me want to buy them. My first high end red is Charmed I'm Sure and it's because I wanted a MM collection lipstick and I only wore it with a Halloween costume (Snow White) once. But then I got MAC Ronnie Red from the AG collection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	LOL bluelitzer, I was catching up on the AG thread (moves way too fast!) and I saw you raving about it there then I come here. How many backups did you get? Luckily, my HGs are Mac permanent like RW or from other brands' permanent lines.

  	The one red I wish I had a bu of is Deeply Adored. I love it, but I don't back up many lipsticks (except Hot Chocolate!). Crossing my fingers for the next Marilyn collection though!


----------



## bluelitzer (Feb 11, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> LOL bluelitzer, I was catching up on the AG thread (moves way too fast!) and I saw you raving about it there then I come here. How many backups did you get? Luckily, my HGs are Mac permanent like RW or from other brands' permanent lines.
> 
> The one red I wish I had a bu of is Deeply Adored. I love it, but I don't back up many lipsticks (except Hot Chocolate!). Crossing my fingers for the next Marilyn collection though!








5.


----------



## VampyCouture (Feb 11, 2013)

bluelitzer said:


> 5.








Enjoy!

  	That will be me if DA ever comes back lol


----------



## carmiebell (Feb 11, 2013)

My favorite reds are always combinations, aka lipliner with lipstick. Not only is red lipstick pretty much impossible without lipliner, but a liner can change the color of the lipstick completely. Some of my favorite combos: Cherry lipliner, MAC Red lipstick (bright, clean red lip) / Half-Red lipliner, Viva Glam IV lipstick (darker, berry red combo) /  Kiss Me Quick Prolongwear liner with Russian Red (matte, intense red)


----------



## Shosha Aloufi (Feb 12, 2013)

rimmel lipstick by kate moss no10


----------



## mimip63 (Feb 12, 2013)

ruby woo (of  course)
  	beeauutiquue lip  crayon in mustang
  	nars  velvet  matte lip pencil in damned






  	sorry for the spelling , my keyboard is acting up!


----------



## stldivastyle (Feb 12, 2013)

MAC ruby woo


----------



## leslievette (Feb 12, 2013)

Ruby Woo. Hands down. I swear by it lol


----------



## ladymac1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Scarlett Ibis! Or Lady Danger! Xx


----------



## Shimmery (Feb 21, 2013)

My red is Diva by MAC!


----------



## ma146rina (Feb 21, 2013)

i love Scarlett Ibis,especially with a tan it looks amazing.and i also like Love Godess.i haven't worn Charmed i'm Sure yet,i'm a red newbie and i'm a bit scared.i'm working on it


----------



## Antiqued (Feb 21, 2013)

Mac Dubonnet or Tango


----------



## ladymac1 (Feb 22, 2013)

Has anyone tried the pro long wear lip liners yet? They're amazing...glide on and stay so well


----------



## MACerette (Feb 22, 2013)

ma146rina said:


> i love Scarlett Ibis,especially with a tan it looks amazing.and i also like Love Godess.i haven't worn Charmed i'm Sure yet,i'm a red newbie and i'm a bit scared.i'm working on it


  	Don't be scared. Most likely if people are looking at you it is because your red lips look gorgeous.


----------



## ma146rina (Feb 22, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Don't be scared. Most likely if people are looking at you it is because your red lips look gorgeous.


  	i'm going to try to say that to myself next time i'll try a red lip!''i look amazing''
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks!


----------



## SistaPlease (Feb 22, 2013)

I LOVE me some reds! Lately I have been into NARS Matte Lip Pencils in Cruella and Dragon Girl. Ive been rockin Cruella during the winter and feel like Dragon Girl is going to be my spring/summer red.... and then of course my all time favorite... Lady Danger!


----------



## kpxgenie (Feb 22, 2013)

I LOOOVVEED Mac's Red Pepper!  It was perfect for my asian, nc25 yellow undertoned skin, but it's been discontinued!!!  A lot of reds look strange on me, or it ends up looking pinkish-red or mauvy-red or burgundy-red, etc.  I couldn't find a true red on my face til Red Pepper.  What do I do that it's gone?!?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I've tried Diva, Chili, and a few others with no success.  Just does not look right. 


  	I'm looking at trying red-oranges to see if maybe those will be a good match for my yellowy skin.  Any asians or yellow-toned gals try So Chaud?  I'm wanting to try it, but afraid it'll look too orange or not red-enough.


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 22, 2013)

just looked up some swatches of red pepper, that's pretty!


----------



## pics (Feb 25, 2013)

Russian red
  	I'm so sad it is LE T.T


----------



## sagehen (Feb 25, 2013)

Isn't Russian Red a permanent color?


----------



## ma146rina (Feb 25, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Isn't Russian Red a permanent color?


----------



## Miss Lore (Feb 25, 2013)

Russian red or diva


----------



## pics (Feb 26, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Isn't Russian Red a permanent color?


  	Right, my mistake lol


----------



## HazelMead (Feb 27, 2013)

Mac Russian red. . Amazing!!


----------



## Moonchime (Feb 27, 2013)

*MAC's Russian Red is my go to red lipstick!! Love it!*


----------



## Ana A (Feb 28, 2013)

Mac Ronnie Red, I got backs ups!


----------



## meliiiissalynn (Feb 28, 2013)

NARS fire down below ~! looooove.


----------



## B7uemo0n (Feb 28, 2013)

MAC Ronnie Red would be my new love!


----------



## MACerette (Mar 1, 2013)

meliiiissalynn said:


> NARS fire down below ~! looooove.


  	I wish that one had a tinge more red in it. It pulls a bit too brown on me.
  	Love the red you're wearing in your avatar btw


----------



## Linacat (Mar 6, 2013)

For a true bold red: Mac Russian Red
	Bright/orange red: Nars Velvet Matte Lip Pencil in Red Square
	Dark red: Ellis Faas L101


----------



## Mrsmedicine (Mar 10, 2013)

Mac Lady bug.


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 10, 2013)

M.A.C Deeply Adored
  	M.A.C Absolute Power
  	M.A.C Runaway Red
  	M.A.C Such Flare
  	M.A.C What Joy
  	M.A.C Ronnie Red ( just purchased, not tried yet but it looks good )
  	M.A.C Après Chic
  	Nars : Fire Down Below
  	Dior :  Diorling
  	Bobbi Brown : Burnt red
  	Burberry : Militarry Red ( my fav ! )
  	Estee Lauder : Forbidden Apple
  	Chanel : Pirate, Passion, Famous, Inimitable

  	These are the ones I often wear but there are others like the new Grand Rouge by Yves Rocher which is good in Rouge Vif and Rouge Gourmand
  	The Kiko matte ones are very good too, I have a Kate Moss but I dislike the taste and not so fan of the texture in fact.

  	Now I would really like to try the M.A.C Mineralize formula, I will either order online or go to the M.A.C store here but they don't have the lipsticks yet, even the Archie's powders are unavailable !


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 10, 2013)

My HG red is Deeply Adored!  I love it so much I have three backups!  Second favorite red is Absolute Power.  I'm looking forward to adding Dubonnet to my collection.


----------



## fizzywater3 (Mar 10, 2013)

dubonnet!!


----------



## MissTT (Mar 11, 2013)

MAC Deeply Adored is my signature red.


----------



## sagehen (Mar 11, 2013)

MissTT said:


> MAC Deeply Adored is my signature red.


  	I clearly need to revisit this. I have seen this so many times in this thread.


----------



## SliimmGoodii (Mar 11, 2013)

i love Mac'z Ruby Woo & Russian Red


----------



## SliimmGoodii (Mar 11, 2013)

i love Mac'z Ruby Woo & Russian Red


----------



## MissTT (Mar 12, 2013)

sagehen said:


> I clearly need to revisit this. I have seen this so many times in this thread.


  	The reason I know for sure this is my signature red is because someone told me when they saw me in it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You know, when you catch someone staring at your lips? Yeah, it's this color.


----------



## SliimmGoodii (Mar 12, 2013)

Ruby Woo & Russian Red


----------



## GetBetterNStyle (Mar 13, 2013)

I love MAC ruby woo and revlon top tomato on my clients...


----------



## tats (Mar 13, 2013)

MAC Lady Danger & Scarlet Ibis are my reds


----------



## pinkfizz (Mar 16, 2013)

My first ever post, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	MAC Russian Red. I've yet to try Ruby Woo as I've heard it is just so dry.


----------



## mimilerio (Mar 16, 2013)

illamasqua sangers! =D


----------



## butterflyeyes (Mar 16, 2013)

Mine right now are OCC Vintage, OCC Stalker, Butter London Come To Bed Red Lippy, and Shu Uemura Rouge Unlimited RD 185.


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 16, 2013)

MissTT said:


> MAC Deeply Adored is my signature red.
> I clearly need to revisit this. I have seen this so many times in this thread.


  	You should!

  	I always get compliments when I wear DA.  Even my SA, who's also a friend, couldn't stop complimenting me when I wore it out for a movie night.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 17, 2013)

I need to revisit it too.  I rarely reach for it.


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 17, 2013)

Runway Red and Deeply Adored are my two fav's but I also like Russian Red


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 17, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Runway Red and Deeply Adored are my two fav's but I also like Russian Red


  	runaway red is my baby...  she made me fall in love with red's on me.  it's my perfect red.  I'm sorry i didn't get the second version that came out that was supposedly a lighter formula.  

  	I was going to wear Deeply Adored today, maybe I'll wear runaway red instead.


----------



## alyxo (Mar 20, 2013)

1. Ruby Woo by MAC
  	2. Lady Danger by MAC
  	3. Siren by Hourglass


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 20, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> runaway red is my baby...  she made me fall in love with red's on me.  it's my perfect red.  I'm sorry i didn't get the second version that came out that was supposedly a lighter formula.
> 
> I was going to wear Deeply Adored today, maybe I'll wear runaway red instead.


  	lol I love runway red! a couple if times it has felt do smooth I forgot I wasn't wearing lip balm And smeared it lol  I got the mac me over version which I've heard is the better one. 
  	i also tried ruby woo yesterday I love it! and it's on my list it's perfect with cherry lipliner.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 21, 2013)

I still have not tried Ruby Woo, I have no idea why either.  Oh yeah....  I didn't like reds till Mac Me Over. LOL   I had been trying though.  I just never tried that.


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 22, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> I still have not tried Ruby Woo, I have no idea why either.  Oh yeah....  I didn't like reds till Mac Me Over. LOL   I had been trying though.  I just never tried that.


  	lol I only tried it because the Rihanna Riri Woo lipstick is the same formula as ruby woo so I wanted to make sure I liked  it before I buy it since it won't be in stores till Christmas! But I didn't find  it drying at all which is what I read a lot of ppl say.


----------



## Innocentfront (Mar 23, 2013)

I have FAR too many reds. But I think these look best on me:
  	MAC Ruby Woo and Lady Danger
  	Illamasqua Encounter and Drench
  	Revlon (Colorburst) Crimson


----------



## User38 (Mar 23, 2013)

CD Ara Red

  	YSL #120 and 1 RPC

  	Russian Red
  	Lady Danger
  	Heat Wave
  	Scarlet Empress  NARS
  	Cruella lip pencil NARS
  	Shanghai Express NARS

  	TF Cherry Lush


  	Chanel Coromandel
  	Chanel Incandescente
  	Chanel Velvet La Fascinante and La Sompteuse
  	Revlon 006 Red (a cheapo but a goodie)

  	and a gazillion more!  I usually prefer matte reds.

  	good grief


----------



## User38 (Mar 23, 2013)

Prettypackages
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hi darlin!

  	yea, I left out Ruby Woo.. love that too.. use it now with Fuschia pigment patted on top and in the middle of lips.. looks great and no matter if I am an old bag.. I still have big lips!

  	Bobbi Brown:  Burnt Red and Vintage Red too!


----------



## neitza (Mar 24, 2013)

Mac - Driven by Love gloss.  I hope they come out with the lippie i this color.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Mar 24, 2013)

I have this lipgloss and yes it is very pretty!


neitza said:


> Mad -- *Driven by Love gloss*.  I hope they come out with the lippie i this color.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Mar 25, 2013)

I just picked up Ruffian Red from the CCO and I am in love..it is perfect! And my fiance, who rarely likes red lips...loved it!


----------



## Nataliekay (Mar 25, 2013)

Nars Dragon Girl definitely!


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Apr 1, 2013)

i've been lovin on Absolute Power!


----------



## Copperhead (Apr 12, 2013)

Has anyone ever tried MAC's Nightmoth l/l with a red lipstick? I tried it with my Revlon Really Red matte lipstick and it was really pretty. I looked at this girl's video and she was wearing Ruby Woo with Nightmoth. It looks really nice. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ib3wr6nSn5k

  	My main reds right now are MAC's Runaway Red, Scarlet Ibis (when I want a touch of orange) and Revlon's Really Red. I'm thinking about getting Ruby Woo.


----------



## sagehen (Apr 12, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> *Has anyone ever tried MAC's Nightmoth l/l with a red lipstick? I tried it with my Revlon Really Red matte lipstick and it was really pretty. I looked at this girl's video and she was wearing Ruby Woo with Nightmoth. It looks really nice. *
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ib3wr6nSn5k
> 
> My main reds right now are MAC's Runaway Red, Scarlet Ibis (when I want a touch of orange) and Revlon's Really Red. I'm thinking about getting Ruby Woo.


  	I love this combo. I have also used coral lipsticks with nightmoth. Blended well it's beautiful.


----------



## MissTT (Apr 12, 2013)

I have Nightmoth and never use it. Thanks for the tip ladies. Do you fill in your lips, line the outside, or fade it in? Lining it only seems like it would fall under the chola aesthetic.


----------



## Copperhead (Apr 12, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I have Nightmoth and never use it. Thanks for the tip ladies. Do you fill in your lips, line the outside, or fade it in? Lining it only seems like it would fall under the chola aesthetic.


  	With red lippies I'd just line and fade a bit. Kind of ombre'd. You've never used Nightmoth with your purple lippies either?


----------



## MissTT (Apr 12, 2013)

No, I only have Strong Woman and Heroine and got NYX Purple Rain liner before I got those two. I'm new to lipsticks and liners. Oh, I guess I have Chanel Provocante and Yung Rapunxel (which I've never worn) but after wearing the Chanel twice I realized the dark purple lipstick ages me. I'm gonna try Nightmoth with a lighter purple lippie though. Give it some depth.


----------



## Copperhead (Apr 12, 2013)

MissTT said:


> No, I only have Strong Woman and Heroine and got NYX Purple Rain liner before I got those two. I'm new to lipsticks and liners. Oh, I guess I have Chanel Provocante and Yung Rapunxel (which I've never worn) but after wearing the Chanel twice I realized the dark purple lipstick ages me. *I'm gonna try Nightmoth with a lighter purple lippie though.* Give it some depth.


  	I love Nightmoth with Viva Glam Nicki 2. I kind of ombre'd it. Of course it goes with a lot of purple lippies though.


----------



## makeupbymerry (Apr 22, 2013)

I have been using a mac mineralize rich lipstick for red


----------



## kpxgenie (Apr 29, 2013)

OMG I JUST discovered lime crime velvetines!  Why didn't someone tell me matte lipglosses existed?!?  I bought one in Suedeberry and I swear it screams sexual matte reddish-coral heaven!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm a big, big fan of MAC "Lady Bug." I love reds!


----------



## Lipstickjunkii (May 19, 2013)

MAC Riri Woo
  	MAC Russian Red
  	NYX Bloody Mary
  	Wet n Wild Stoplight Red
  	MAC Lady Danger
  	Revlon Cherries in the Snow

  	*Just got MAC's Deeply Adored and I will definitely be reaching for it often. Love!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 19, 2013)

Lipstickjunkii said:


> MAC Riri Woo
> MAC Russian Red
> NYX Bloody Mary
> Wet n Wild Stoplight Red
> ...









 Deeply Adored is fab !


----------



## Mayanas (May 19, 2013)

Mac Chili. I love it.


----------



## trina11225 (May 19, 2013)

Revlon really red  wet n wild stoplight red, red velvet.    Sephora always red. Illasmasqua box. I guess riri woo now too.    ( give me all the reds)


----------



## trina11225 (May 19, 2013)

Mac chilli is niceeeeee


----------



## sunlei (May 21, 2013)

MAC Russian Red and MAC ruby Woo.


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (May 21, 2013)

My favorite reds

  	Ruby woo
  	Riri woo
  	Charmed I'm sure
  	deeply adored
  	Absolute power
  	Ronnie red


----------



## Lipstickjunkii (May 21, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Deeply Adored is fab !


  	Yaay! Can't wait to wear it


----------



## busybee (Jun 2, 2013)

YSL glossy stain #10
  	MAC deeply adored, ronnie red, and riri woo


----------



## BeautyMdSimple (Jun 13, 2013)

My Sephora lipstick in Courtesan. I went to Sephora one day and asked one of the MUAs for a red lipstick that would be good for my NW45-50 skin tone. She must have tried on at least 10 lipsticks before we finally settled on that one. I've bout other reds since, but that one is still my favorite and is worn often.


----------



## Richelle83 (Jun 14, 2013)

In no order:



 		Prince Noir 	
 		MAC Red 	
 		Runaway Red 	
 		Absolute Power 	
 		WNW Stoplight Red 	
 		WNW Cherry Picking 	
 		Deeply Adored 	
 		Heartless


----------



## sagehen (Jun 14, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Richelle83* 



 	In no order:



 		Prince Noir 	
 		MAC Red 	
 		Runaway Red 	
 		Absolute Power 	
 		WNW Stoplight Red 	
 		WNW Cherry Picking 	
 		Deeply Adored 	
 		Heartless 
 


  OK, since you went with mulitple answers, I will too:  Ruby Woo  RiRi Woo Queen's Sin Glam (this was #1 until being dc'd) Ruffian Red Absolute Power WnW Stoplight Red Sephora Always Red Cream Lip Stain Scarllet Ibis (just love the name so much I keep bringing it out) Rocker   Sorry for the complete lack of punctuation - my browser is acting up.


----------



## alle685 (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm simple - MAC Red Satin...


----------



## boujoischic (Jul 2, 2013)

Ruby Woo is still the red that suits me best. I also like Studio Gear True Red I prefer my reds to be a Matte finish


----------



## Jeana Marie (Jul 8, 2013)

Mine is Lush colors in Ambition. It's a warm/neuteral red with a bit of a coral undertone. It's vegetarian based (a plus!) and it has many different looks. I can wear it alone for a bold look, use it as a lip stain under lip balm (EOS) for a subtle look and a cheek stain. It's reasonably priced too. Tried it on at my local lush store, almost passed on it but the SA's gave me so many compliments. 

  	For reference I have dark hair/dark eyes, and my MAC foundation shade is C1/C2. (fair skin with olive undertones).


----------



## Jeana Marie (Jul 8, 2013)

Mine is Lush colors in Ambition. It's a warm/neuteral red with a bit of a coral undertone. It's vegetarian based (a plus!) and it has many different looks. I can wear it alone for a bold look, use it as a lip stain under lip balm (EOS) for a subtle look and a cheek stain. It's reasonably priced too. Tried it on at my local lush store, almost passed on it but the SA's gave me so many compliments. 

  	For reference I have dark hair/dark eyes, and my MAC foundation shade is C1/C2. (fair skin with olive undertones).


----------



## sheROCKS (Jul 8, 2013)

I have over 50+ red lipsticks // so hard to choose but 

  	Lime Crime - Red Velvet 
  	Lime Crime - Suedeberry 
  	MAC- Ruby Woo 
  	MAC- Flare 
  	Chanel - Dragon 
  	NARS- Dragon Girl 
  	Lancome - Red Haute

  	My Wishlist : 

	Burberry- Military Red 
  	Guerlain - Greta 
  	YSL - Red Taboo 
  	Giorgio Armani - Lip Maestros in 400, 402 & 503 
  	Rouge D' Armani #400 
  	Givenchy -  Carmin Escarpin
  	D&G - Iconic 
  	Tom Ford - Cherry Llush 
  	Dior- Ara Red 
  	Nars - Jungle Red


----------



## dancewithme (Jul 8, 2013)

I like lady danger for day (always with my hair up, for some reason! ) and absolute power for night. I've got an extra pale Scottish complexion, so some reds that I love are just too much for day to day wear


----------



## mosha010 (Jul 8, 2013)

Lady danger w hair up and I raise u a cat eye


----------



## neh250 (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm very fair, with blonde hair and neutral-cool undertones. Love my reds!  Chanel Rouge Allure- Inimitable MAC - Deeply Adored, Dubonnet, Russian Red NYX Matte - Alabama NYX Round - Snow White Sephora Rouge Cream - Hot Tango 05


----------



## sss215 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hourglass Rouge Liquid Lipstick in Icon.  This is my HG red and I don't need anymore. I got this before RiRi Woo and Icon is wayyyyyy better.  I put it under RiRi sometimes, because Icon is so long wearing


----------



## MissTT (Jul 10, 2013)

Where you been?


----------



## sss215 (Jul 10, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Where you been?


  Heyyyy!!! This has been a busy summer and my Internet has been acting so wack!  Plus the MAC collections have been so crazy lately, I have no words, lol   Miss you! Miss you all!


----------



## Taren Kamilah (Aug 6, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *glammy girl* 



So I just discovered that Mac Chili is my HG red lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It couldn't suit my skintone better and I'm obsessed... Just curious what's your favorite red lippie of all time that you can't live without? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  I love MAC Riri Woo and Wet&Wet Stoplight Red and Nyx Monte Carlo. They are awesome!


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 6, 2013)

Today I tried *Armani 400 *: great texture, great colour and really long-wearing. One of my reds now !


----------



## Jeana Marie (Aug 6, 2013)

Is Riri woo a neutral red? I have a coral red now and I want something neutral.


----------



## glammy girl (Aug 6, 2013)

Just added another fab red to my collection and I'm in love, Stila Beso :eyelove:


----------



## glammy girl (Aug 6, 2013)

trina11225 said:


> Mac chilli is niceeeeee





Mayanas said:


> Mac Chili. I love it.


  Still my favourite :eyelove:


----------



## glammy girl (Aug 6, 2013)

Wow!!! So happy this thread is still going strong! I absolutely loved seeing everybody's favourite reds, it's given me so many options to choose from and has made my already long wishlist even longer lol. Thanks ladies for all your recommendations! Keep on posting your favourites, even from new collections


----------



## Taren Kamilah (Aug 6, 2013)

Jeana Marie said:


> Is Riri woo a neutral red? I have a coral red now and I want something neutral.


  No its a cool blue toned red. But its beautiful!


----------



## sagehen (Aug 6, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *glammy girl* 



Just added another fab red to my collection and I'm in love, Stila Beso 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 I LOVE that lipstick!


----------



## glammy girl (Aug 6, 2013)

sagehen said:


> I LOVE that lipstick!


 Lol I know. I posted this then read your post in Theme Makeup thread


----------



## sagehen (Aug 6, 2013)

You know what they say about great minds lol!


----------



## Jeana Marie (Aug 6, 2013)

Taren Kamilah said:


> No its a cool blue toned red. But its beautiful!


  My current versitale red is Lush Ambition and is bright and netural. So I am happy with that. I would love to see it on. Im a C2-almost snow-whity with dark hair/dark eyes eyebrows and eyelashes.


----------



## bitesizedberna (Aug 10, 2013)

I love Ronnie Red


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 10, 2013)

I received my UD ones : 69 and F-Bomb,  great texture and GORGEOUS reds ! I love red lippies and I intend to buy a few more this fall.


----------



## Jeana Marie (Aug 14, 2013)

Here is a non filtered pic of me wearing Lush Emotional Brilliance in Ambition   The spot on my nostril is actually my nose piercing LOL


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 21, 2013)

Mac love goddess


----------



## meika79 (Aug 25, 2013)

Mac: Ruby Woo & cheery lip pencil Ka'oir : Red roses  Hourglass: Icon (absolute fave)


----------



## Inamorata (Aug 25, 2013)

Chanel - Dragon (discontinued I believe, but my ultimate red colour!)
  	MAC - Absolute Power, VG1


----------



## dreamlove (Oct 10, 2013)

Mac ruby woo, diva, charmed I'm sure, deeply adorned


----------



## indiekicks (Oct 13, 2013)

*Ruby Woo*, Maybelline's Pop of Cherry and On Fire Red, NYX Eros, NYX Snow White, WetnWild Stoplight Red and Red Velvet, Rimmel Kate #10, Flower lipstick (Drew Barry's Walmart makeup line - I haven't tried anything but the lipsticks in the black tubes but they're BOMB) in Rose Bud, ELF matte lip color in Rich Red, Revlon's Really Red, Fire and Ice, and Cherries In the Snow (not really a red to me but I've seen it labeled as such), umm... I'm sure I have more. I've been on a red kick lately. In the future I plan to get NARS' Jungle Red and maybe Red Lizard and YSL's Red Muse.


----------



## allthingsglam (Oct 13, 2013)

indiekicks said:


> *Ruby Woo*, Maybelline's Pop of Cherry and On Fire Red, NYX Eros, NYX Snow White, WetnWild Stoplight Red and Red Velvet, Rimmel Kate #10, Flower lipstick (Drew Barry's Walmart makeup line - I haven't tried anything but the lipsticks in the black tubes but they're BOMB) in Rose Bud, ELF matte lip color in Rich Red, Revlon's Really Red, Fire and Ice, and Cherries In the Snow (not really a red to me but I've seen it labeled as such), umm... I'm sure I have more. I've been on a red kick lately. In the future I plan to get NARS' Jungle Red and maybe Red Lizard and YSL's Red Muse.


I yes I want to try red muse everytime I put it in my cart I never check out with it.oneday


----------



## turtleh1920 (Oct 14, 2013)

I love Limecrime Red Velvet it is my HG of reds


----------



## YoliLoves (Dec 31, 2013)

NARS Dragon Girl MAC Riri Woo


----------



## ladyd12 (Dec 31, 2013)

Riri Woo Ruby Woo Lady Danger Ronnie Red Deeply Adored Studded Kiss


----------



## afulton (Dec 31, 2013)

Lately i've been loving Tom Ford Slander, MAC RiRi Woo, and Chanel Dragon.


----------



## Ms.O (Dec 31, 2013)

I have a few reds, but right now I'm loving:
  Kevyn Aucoin in Ondine
  MAC Studded Kiss


----------



## busybee (Apr 3, 2014)

I must add Hourglass' rouge opaque liquid lipstick in icon to the list.  It's the perfect blue red.


----------



## Kisha (Mar 5, 2015)

I know this thread hasn't been touched in quite awhile, but I wanted to update my favorite red....It's still Nars Fire Down Below, but I've since taken a liking to Mac RiRi Woo.


----------



## JESmakeup (Mar 5, 2015)

My new fav red is from the Toledo line Opera!!!


----------



## meganbutnotfox (Mar 6, 2015)

Red velvetines by Crime lime or Russian red by mac


----------



## sagehen (Mar 6, 2015)

JESmakeup said:


> My new fav red is from the Toledo line Opera!!!


 When I saw this thread bumped, I was coming in here to say this, but you beat me. I love Opera.


----------



## Kisha (Mar 6, 2015)

So now I need to get my hands on Opera.


----------



## DoTheTree (Mar 10, 2015)

I love Mac red (satin) for when I'm wanting a true, bright, bold red lip. 
I love Dubbonet (amplified) when I'm wanting a dark, sultry red lip. 
And I love Brick O La (amplified) as an everyday, toned down red lip.


----------



## misskaine (Mar 11, 2015)

Mac red


----------



## Mayanas (Mar 11, 2015)

Lady Danger =)


----------



## dundada (Mar 12, 2015)

MAC Charred Red


----------



## elleB (Mar 12, 2015)

Mac Red & Ruby Woo


----------



## kaitlynxo (Mar 12, 2015)

Mac glam!!


----------



## stacibanks (Mar 29, 2015)

Mac riri woo


----------



## pinkcrush (May 3, 2015)

Ruby Woo lip liner, lipstick and lipglass ️️️


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 3, 2015)

MAC Viva Glam 1 is my everyday red. 
  MAC Ruby Woo is my going out red. 

  I just got Sephora's Cream Lip Stain in Absolutely Red and it is delicious.


----------



## sagehen (May 3, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> MAC Viva Glam 1 is my everyday red.  MAC Ruby Woo is my going out red.   *I just got Sephora's Cream Lip Stain in Absolutely Red and it is delicious*.


  I really like that one too.


----------



## ani1319 (May 6, 2015)

Red is a sexiest color in they are attract men's


----------



## Kisha (May 7, 2015)

My red of choice yesterday was Nars Velvet Matte Lip Pencil on Cruella with a dab Fire Down Below in the center.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 7, 2015)

I have many ! The one I purchased yesterday is really amazing : Clinique Pop lipstick in 08 pop cherry. Creamy texture ( like a lip balm, primer included ) long wearing and vibrant !


----------



## Dominique33 (May 7, 2015)




----------



## gina12345 (May 7, 2015)

At the moment my current favorite red is UD F-Bomb. Just got it today & I got so many compliments!
  I am NC50


----------



## YLQ (Jun 16, 2015)

Maybelline Creamy Matte Rich Ruby

  L'Oreal Zoe's Red ( I pretty much love that whole collection except Doutzen's)

  Too Faced Melted Velvet


----------



## Chuchie (Jun 17, 2015)

Still trying to find it.   But I like Nars Jeanne and Olivia. Wish they were more matte though.


----------

